# stockage films sur time capsule



## patsichamp (1 Juillet 2012)

bonjour,
j'ai une TC à 50% en sauvegarde Time machine et 50% en stockage pour conserver à long terme photos et vidéos;

je convertis mes vidéos en codec H264 pour pouvoir les passer en apple TV ; mais quand je veux les sauvegarder tels quels dans mon dossier stockage de la time capsule, je ne peux pas ! je suis obligée de les stocker en format AVI ; 
alors quand je voudrais regarder mes films dans quelques temps, je serai à nouveau obligée de les convertir pour les regarder sur l'apple TV ?????

vous avez un truc ?


Premier truc à retenir : éviter de poser ses questions au mauvais endroit. L'Apple TV, objet de ton souci (la TC n'est qu'un vecteur qui, à priori ne présente pas d'anomalie de fonctionnement, bien qu'à mon sens utiliser pour du stockage un disque qui sert déjà de sauvegarde soit une hérésie logique, un disque de sauvegarde ne doit servir à rien d'autre) ayant un forum qui lui est dédié, nous y déménageons.


----------



## southpark (3 Juillet 2012)

Salut, 

Voilà comment je fonctionne , pour mais film 

J'ai téléchargé ce logiciel air vidéo , la version serveur pour Mac et installer dessus tu choisi le dossier ou t'est film ce trouve ( il doit pouvoir détecter le dossier dans la Time capsul )

http://www.inmethod.com/air-video/index.html

Puis si tu à un iPad ou iPhone tu installe airvideo qui est payant mais pas cher et la il te suffit depuis l'ipad ou l'iphone d'envoyer t'est film via AirPlay à l'Apple TV , si qui t'invite de devoir recormvertir t'est fichier 

Voilà espère t'avoir aider


----------

